# Home Sweet Home!! **UPDATE**



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep! That's right, we found a house and my dad took photos and I just loaded them onto to Computer. So here it is... Oh and it has 12 acres and a HUGE pond.

Coming up to the house..









Front









The soon to be barn, (the whole right side will be barn and we will build an overhang nest year)


















Door that the does will go in and out of.









Hedgehog room..









The future goat pasture..

























Driveway looking away from the house.









That's all for now!! I am so excited!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Beautiful Chelsea!

See it all worked out :thumb:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

As you can tell the woman hasn't moved averything out yet. My dad has been fixing leaks and just got back home today. Then he'll go back and start on walls and the flooring.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Lovely place!! You must be moving to the pretty hilly woody part of Iowa


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Oh yeah. It is right by the Mississippi river. But not too close :coffee2:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

They didn't get flooded I hope? :wink:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

lucky goats!


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Beautiful!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Ohhhh, that is great!! That would make such a perfect little goat pasture!! How exciting!! Congrats on finding such a great place!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Nope, not that close to the river. They stayed high and dry.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Beautiful new home Chelsey! Good luck with the move :sun:


----------



## Kittikity (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

I am so jealous.. Nice find and good luck!


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

I am so happy for you and your goaties!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

That looks great Chelsey! Is the 12 acres mostly cleared? Or is it wooded? That's quite alot of trees for Iowa. I'm always amazed when I travel at the difference in soil, being from Iowa I'm a little "stuck up" I guess. Iowa has a dark, dark rich black loamy earth that just screams "plant something and it will grow". It's a very thick layer of topsoil, here in PA it's all clay, kind of light orange (not the deep orange of say Georgia), and hard as a rock. I don't know how anything grows here. (Wow, am I homesick?) :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

wow,,,,,,,,,,,, I want it :drool:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Mostly wooded with a 3-4 acre Pond and just 2-3 acres cleared I think, but nothing is "clear" there are trees in the grassy area which is my personal favorite because you have open and shade at the same time :greengrin:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Wow, 3-4 acre pond, that qualifies calling it a lake, I think. Looks great, congrats again.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Very nice place!!! Your driveway reminds me of mine. 
And your goat pasture will be wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Haha wasn't sure on that one. "When is it called a lake?" I'll have to look that one up =P I am not looking forward to fencing and stuff BUT on the plus side my milk room will be about 12' x 17' with cement floors :wahoo: Course I'll do other things in there besides milk, like clipping and probably put a kidding stall in there too. Oh and it will be air conditioned and heated :stars:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

Wow! I love it, it makes me miss my home state of Wisconsin... well, only the beautiful lush green landscaping. I hated the bugs and humidity.

I'm very happy for you ... and your goats!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

I'm not going to tell her about the winters...ssshhhh...it's going to be a big shock compared to SC. :GAAH:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

I've lived in Iowa for years, so winters aren't going to be a surprise haha. Plus with a heated milkroom and the barn being soooo close to the house I don't think I will suffer too much :greengrin:


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

So pretty- I love the tree covered pasture too.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Home Sweet Home!!!! Pictures too!!*

I missed this!!! Congrats Chelsey you lucky thing you! It's beautiful! :greengrin:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks ETR and Jacque!! We are moving in about 10 days! :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy! wow!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so excited! But I am so tired of packing :hair: Plus it has been raining and I need to be working on the goat trailor..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how many goats do you have to transport?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

27 + whatever CowGirl has, our three dogs and our hedghogs. Our two new bottle babies, and whatever CowGirl has will be riding in our rental car along with our dogs and hedgehogs too. Plus me and my mom of course =)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

will you be staying anywhere along the way?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, I think that would be too hard on the animals, plus I like driving 16 hours straight through. ROAD TRIP! :slapfloor:


----------

